# R5/R6 Camera defect reports (no hype or wish lists please)



## cornieleous (Aug 25, 2020)

Wanted to start a thread for legit R5/R6 camera issues or defects, not speculations or complaints/wish lists about the design. Please don't complain about video times or other design wishes here as there are a million threads and sites for that. I'm hoping we can collect actual potential manufacturing defects from people who own the camera in this thread. To start off those I am aware of:

1) I know one poster here cannot get the intervalometer to work no matter what he tried, and was going to send off for repair at Canon's suggestion. EDIT: apparently Ramage below has an answer, remapping focus button causes the issue, Canon is aware and will fix in firmware.

2) For my R5, I have gone night shooting and found several bright red stuck/hot pixels on the sensor that become evident when exposures are set for slow shutter >1s, ISO >800, apertures are F4 or larger. Combining multiple low light exposure settings make them brightest (high ISO + wide apertures + slowest shutters) but any one setting when cranked enough will produce them.

These hot pixels show on both EVF and LCD screen, so is definitely the sensor pixels. A few of them twinkle which is odd, perhaps high ISO NR and exposure preview working together. The stuck pixels do not make it into images, but I have not tested with high ISO NR off or made sure LR or photoshop isn't taking care of them.

For all Canon cameras, cleaning the sensor manually typically remaps or attempts to shut off stuck pixels upon power down, but failed to help at all here. Walked through it again with Canon Service rep just to be thorough, no joy. My R5 also has several lesser spots of dimmer red, green or blue pixels, perhaps 10 defects total.

Canon support has been great as usual, and is taking care of the problem with a warranty repair and shipping. I hear I should bne out of a camera for about a week, no biggie as I have a 5D4 and no jobs or hobby trips planned right now with the awful smoke in the area. Hopefully the next sensor is better- I can deal with a couple dim bad pixels but not so many bright ones, plus over time usually a sensor develops a couple more, so to start with several isn't great. For high MP sensors it is normal to have a few bad pixels eventually, but the two spots of several bright red pixels both myself and Canon agree is not normal for a new camera to have.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Aug 25, 2020)

cornieleous said:


> 1) I know one poster here cannot get the intervalometer to work no matter what he tried, and was going to send off for repair at Canon's suggestion.



The timer will not take pictures if the user has remapped the focus button from the shutter button(Back Button focus). Returning it to default "fixes" the issue. Will be fixed in firmware update for sure.

R5: Dual Card Recording
I have had some odd behavior around the Dual Cards where the Camera defaults to the lower buffer of the SD card and trying to map Card 1 as the Default after pulling the SD card has the Camera report that there is no Card in the Camera. The Dual Card record menu was designed by an Engineer for sure


----------



## digigal (Aug 26, 2020)

My camera locked up/freezes about 1x/day when I was in Alaska shooting ~6000 shots/day with it. Each time it would restart by turning it off or more likely, by removing and reinserting the battery. This is even while using a EF Express card. Couldn't id any consistent cause. Sometimes I thought maybe it was more frequent when I was using the eye tracking with IS at 400 on the 100-400 lens, but not sure.
Catherine


----------



## JustMeOregon (Aug 26, 2020)

I've experienced inconsistent behavior of the "Switch to Custom shooting mode" customization function when I map it to the M-Fn button. This is likely just a simple firmware bug, but I've tried everything and I can't figure it out...

Anyway, I have the M-Fn button customized to "Switch to Custom shooting mode" in order to quickly cycle through my 3 Custom shooting modes (C1, C2, & C3) and whatever "regular" mode (Fv, P, Tv, etc.) I was in previously. If I use the M-Fn button to switch to a Custom shooting mode and while in that custom shooting mode I record some video (by pressing the "Movie shooting button" (or any other button that is mapped to "Movie recording"), and then try to use the M-Fn button again to cycle through the various shooting modes, _then_, only the 3 Custom modes are available -- after shooting some video, the "regular" mode (Fv, Tv, Av, etc.) that I was last using is no longer displayed as an option. The only way to return to "regular" (non-custom) shooting is by pressing the Mode button. This does not happen if I just shoot stills while in a Custom mode -- if I just shoot stills while in the Custom mode, the M-Fn button will cycle through all the modes as expected. Only after shooting some video is the "Switch to Custom shooting mode" limited to just the 3 Custom modes...

Also, if I select a Custom shooting mode after having pressed the (default) Mode button, the M-Fn button (mapped to "Switch to Custom shooting mode") again does not offer the "regular" shooting mode as an option.

And no, this behavior doesn't appear to have anything to do whether "Restrict shooting modes" is on or off or how "Restrict shooting modes" is configured...

Now if this is not a "bug" but is instead some kind'a "feature" somebody let me know what's going on! I guess it could be user-error, but said user really did try to plow through that tome of a manual...

I just had a horrible thought... What if _having_ the "regular" (original) shooting mode selectable in my customized M-Fn button _*is*_ the bug! If _that's_ the case, PLEASE nobody tell Canon! I like it just the way it is!


----------



## FrenchFry (Aug 27, 2020)

I think I have two:
1. EOS R5 Charger makes a high pitched sound. Canon has confirmed this is not normal and has sent a replacement (not received). 
2. The body itself intermittently becomes "possessed". The menu screens start flickering and the camera starts scrolling through the menus on its own though no buttons or screens are being touched. The issue is intermittent. I created a thread for it here, and was able to capture the very weird behavior in a couple of video clips (links in the second post): https://www.canonrumors.com/forum/t...-flickers-and-changes-menus-on-its-own.39195/


----------



## Dpickup (Sep 10, 2020)

Wireless / bluetooth drives me nuts.
love the FTP feature, as every time i get back it aut loads all the pictures onto my NAS, but then getting camer connect app to control it remotel seems impossible.
reset it several times and if i don’t set FTP then i can get bluetooth to work, but i don’t seem to be able to get both.
just about given up now and resigned it now.


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Sep 17, 2020)

1. Images are blurred when using the mechanical shutter at shutter speeds between approximately 1/100 and 1/160

2. For me, eye AF is inaccurate when using single shot AF mode. At least 2 times out of 10 it will hit an eyebrow or an ear instead of the eye.


----------



## tpatana (Sep 17, 2020)

Chris.Chapterten said:


> 1. Images are blurred when using the mechanical shutter at shutter speeds between approximately 1/100 and 1/160
> 
> 2. For me, eye AF is inaccurate when using single shot AF mode. At least 2 times out of 10 it will hit an eyebrow or an ear instead of the eye.



For 1, is 1/80 ok but 1/100 is blurry?

For 2, do you full-press shutter already when focusing, or do you half-press and then press full down after the AF confirmation is achieved?


----------



## digigal (Sep 17, 2020)

digigal said:


> My camera locked up/freezes about 1x/day when I was in Alaska shooting ~6000 shots/day with it. Each time it would restart by turning it off or more likely, by removing and reinserting the battery. This is even while using a EF Express card. Couldn't id any consistent cause. Sometimes I thought maybe it was more frequent when I was using the eye tracking with IS at 400 on the 100-400 lens, but not sure.
> Catherine


I solved that issue. I had accidentally put in an SD card that was an XC 1 instead of an XC II and once I put the faster card in that solved the problem. Whew!
Catherine


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Sep 17, 2020)

tpatana said:


> For 1, is 1/80 ok but 1/100 is blurry?
> 
> For 2, do you full-press shutter already when focusing, or do you half-press and then press full down after the AF confirmation is achieved?


1. I haven't specifically tried 1/80.. but 1/50 was totally fine and 1/250 was also totally fine. The problem was most obvious at 1/125 for me.

2. I half press the shutter and then press fully down only after AF confirmation. This is the same way I have shot with every camera for the last 10 years. It's also the same way I shoot when using the spot AF mode.. and hit rate with that mode is pretty much 100%. Eye-Af is just very hit and miss for me.. even when shooting at f4 it will hit an ear or an eyebrow. I would say hit rate is about 80% with Eye AF.. so I just don't use it


----------



## tpatana (Sep 17, 2020)

Chris.Chapterten said:


> 1. I haven't specifically tried 1/80.. but 1/50 was totally fine and 1/250 was also totally fine. The problem was most obvious at 1/125 for me.
> 
> 2. I half press the shutter and then press fully down only after AF confirmation. This is the same way I have shot with every camera for the last 10 years. It's also the same way I shoot when using the spot AF mode.. and hit rate with that mode is pretty much 100%. Eye-Af is just very hit and miss for me.. even when shooting at f4 it will hit an ear or an eyebrow. I would say hit rate is about 80% with Eye AF.. so I just don't use it



Interesting. Will try those when I get my camera.


----------



## bergstrom (Oct 6, 2020)

If you're reading this and still want to buy an R6, wow.


----------



## Greywind (Oct 13, 2020)

Chris.Chapterten said:


> 1. I haven't specifically tried 1/80.. but 1/50 was totally fine and 1/250 was also totally fine. The problem was most obvious at 1/125 for me.
> 
> 2. I half press the shutter and then press fully down only after AF confirmation. This is the same way I have shot with every camera for the last 10 years. It's also the same way I shoot when using the spot AF mode.. and hit rate with that mode is pretty much 100%. Eye-Af is just very hit and miss for me.. even when shooting at f4 it will hit an ear or an eyebrow. I would say hit rate is about 80% with Eye AF.. so I just don't use it


Number 1 seems to be caused by resonance: vibrations of many components add up at a certain frequency.


----------



## GARN911 (Oct 24, 2020)

digigal said:


> My camera locked up/freezes about 1x/day when I was in Alaska shooting ~6000 shots/day with it. Each time it would restart by turning it off or more likely, by removing and reinserting the battery. This is even while using a EF Express card. Couldn't id any consistent cause. Sometimes I thought maybe it was more frequent when I was using the eye tracking with IS at 400 on the 100-400 lens, but not sure.
> Catherine



Mine does this as well. The camera will just lockup. None of the buttons will work, not even the power button. It needs to have the battery removed to return to normal. In addition, I have had it stop writing to a Sony “Tough” CF Card. It would not format or anything.Just said something like cannot write to card. Next day, good to go.


----------



## snappy604 (Oct 24, 2020)

FrenchFry said:


> I think I have two:
> 1. EOS R5 Charger makes a high pitched sound. Canon has confirmed this is not normal and has sent a replacement (not received).
> 2. The body itself intermittently becomes "possessed". The menu screens start flickering and the camera starts scrolling through the menus on its own though no buttons or screens are being touched. The issue is intermittent. I created a thread for it here, and was able to capture the very weird behavior in a couple of video clips (links in the second post): https://www.canonrumors.com/forum/t...-flickers-and-changes-menus-on-its-own.39195/



I noticed my menu flickers from time to time as well, very odd.. but doesn't scroll about. Any chance you have sensitivity set to high and maybe have something not noticeable stuck on it?


----------



## FrenchFry (Oct 24, 2020)

snappy604 said:


> I noticed my menu flickers from time to time as well, very odd.. but doesn't scroll about. Any chance you have sensitivity set to high and maybe have something not noticeable stuck on it?


No, no chance. Canon replaced the camera with a new one that has several stuck pixels on the LCD. That one's in for repair. Some day I may get a working R5.


----------



## snappy604 (Oct 25, 2020)

FrenchFry said:


> No, no chance. Canon replaced the camera with a new one that has several stuck pixels on the LCD. That one's in for repair. Some day I may get a working R5.



think I figured out my flicker.. so not same as yours and likely more me being an idiot. I think when my hand brushes near the EVF that it flips briefly causing it appear to flicker. its pretty sensitive, wonder if there is a way to tune it.


----------



## digigal (Oct 25, 2020)

digigal said:


> My camera locked up/freezes about 1x/day when I was in Alaska shooting ~6000 shots/day with it. Each time it would restart by turning it off or more likely, by removing and reinserting the battery. This is even while using a EF Express card. Couldn't id any consistent cause. Sometimes I thought maybe it was more frequent when I was using the eye tracking with IS at 400 on the 100-400 lens, but not sure.
> Catherine


How do you like that--replying to yourself!?!    But just an update to say that my camera continues to do the same thing of intermittently freezing/locking up requiring that I remove the battery to reboot it and then it resumes like nothing ever happened. Still no special cause except it definitely is NOT associated with high speed shooting or high temperatures.
Catherine


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 25, 2020)

digigal said:


> How do you like that--replying to yourself!?!    But just an update to say that my camera continues to do the same thing of intermittently freezing/locking up requiring that I remove the battery to reboot it and then it resumes like nothing ever happened. Still no special cause except it definitely is NOT associated with high speed shooting or high temperatures.
> Catherine


Definitely report it to Canon. I really doubt if there is a fix until they can isolate and duplicate the issue. They can exchange it or replace the main board, but I wonder if it will fic it. It sounds more and more like firmware.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 25, 2020)

After 3 weeks, no lockups but I only have 119 exposures taken a few at a time. I need to get out and use it but I never find time or like now, I've been staying home due to a snowstorm. It takes me half the day to plow snow and I'm too clod to go out again after that. Everything is breaking down around home, the driveshaft for 4WD came off on my tractor, the bold holding it in place had sheared so I found a metric bolt of the same size, cut it to length and ground the end part which had to go into the inner drive shaft pilot hole. That took 2 hours. Then I used the tractor for 4 more hours with no issue. I need to find out what that shear bolt is, and get a proper one. The tractor is worthless in the snow without 4 wheel drive.


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 25, 2020)

I had an older battery in my R6 and for about a minute, the evf started Behaving Badly. It would just stutter and jerk like crazy even moving the camera slowly. I turned the camera off and on and everything was fine.


----------



## kcfp (Oct 25, 2020)

I had mine lockup once but it was on a gimbal with a control cable plugged in and I tried to change a setting from the camera vs. The gimbal remote. Forgive me but this is not really a defect but....does anyone find the top LCD screen useful? I have an R6 and R5 and I think I prefer the R6 mode dial aka 5D Mark IV style vs having to press Mode on the R5 then press other buttons to get to video, AV, etc.


----------



## Greywind (Oct 26, 2020)

digigal said:


> How do you like that--replying to yourself!?!    But just an update to say that my camera continues to do the same thing of intermittently freezing/locking up requiring that I remove the battery to reboot it and then it resumes like nothing ever happened. Still no special cause except it definitely is NOT associated with high speed shooting or high temperatures.
> Catherine


Have you tried turn the brightness level up and down manually? I just think it might be relate to PWM (Pulse-Width Modulation).
"To dim the screen, some monitors will simply cycle the backlight on and off in rapid succession - a method called Pulse Width Modulation (PWM) . This cycling frequency should ideally be undetectable to the human eye. If said frequency is too low, users with sensitive eyes may experience strain or headaches or even notice the flickering altogether."


----------



## Ericsmith (Nov 9, 2020)

I have several red pixels in both the EVF and LCD of my R5 and concluded it's the sensor, but cannot see any on images so far. Haven't taken a picture with a dark background though.

I'm coming form Sony and noticed that when panning slowly (or fast), in the EVF the image pans "choppy", like 24fps video played at 15fps. On the rear LCD it looks smooth, but maybe due to the small size in comparison to your vision being filled in the EVF. Anyone notice this? This is with "power saving" or "smooth" set in shooting menu #8. 

Is this normal or should it be smooth in the EVF?

I also noticed that even though I received a brand new camera and a lens never having been mounted, I see some tiny scratches/scuff marks on the lens mount. Did other people notice this? Is it a normal manufacturing process? My Nikons, Panasonics, and lastly Sony's mounts where all flawless. (see pictures)


----------



## Ericsmith (Nov 9, 2020)

cornieleous said:


> Wanted to start a thread for legit R5/R6 camera issues or defects, not speculations or complaints/wish lists about the design. Please don't complain about video times or other design wishes here as there are a million threads and sites for that. I'm hoping we can collect actual potential manufacturing defects from people who own the camera in this thread. To start off those I am aware of:
> 
> 1) I know one poster here cannot get the intervalometer to work no matter what he tried, and was going to send off for repair at Canon's suggestion. EDIT: apparently Ramage below has an answer, remapping focus button causes the issue, Canon is aware and will fix in firmware.
> 
> ...



How did you make out with the sensor replacement? Still stuck/dead pixels? Mine seems to have a few as well... wondering if warranty is even worth it...


----------



## mkamelg (Nov 10, 2020)

Single pixels in RGB (Red, Green, Blue) colors that are brighter than their neighbors and do not change their position in subsequent photos (or even earlier, on the rear LCD screen) are stuck pixels. To get rid of them at home, you need to use a different sensor mapping method than the one used for Canon DSLR cameras.

In the camera menu, go to the tab with the key to position 3, select "Sensor cleaning", select the middle position i.e. "Clean now" and then select "OK".

Thanks to this method, I got rid of the red stuck pixel in my recently purchased brand new EOS R camera. This pixel was visible to me in the very center of the rear LCD display. After using the above-mentioned method, this pixel disappeared.

This is not my discovery, I found information about this method here https://www.dpreview.com/forums/post/62969897


----------



## Christoph Müller (Jan 22, 2021)

cornieleous said:


> 2) For my R5, I have gone night shooting and found several bright red stuck/hot pixels on the sensor that become evident when exposures are set for slow shutter >1s, ISO >800, apertures are F4 or larger. Combining multiple low light exposure settings make them brightest (high ISO + wide apertures + slowest shutters) but any one setting when cranked enough will produce them.



Is there anything new with your hot pixel story?

I have a similar story to report. 
I bought two Canon R5 bodys. One has absolutely no hot pixels on the sensor.

But with the other, I immediately noticed that when I point the camera at a dark subject, individual red/blue or white pixels stand out here and there. I could rule out pixel errors from the EVF and display LCD. It definitely comes from the sensor. That's why Canon's percentage of acceptable pixel errors in the manual doesn't apply here either.
Canon CPS support confirmed to me that they could reproduce it with their reference camera. But they wanted to dismiss it as normal and let me know that this specification in the manual where it clearly says "LCD of the EVF and display" applies to my case and I have to accept that.

High ISO, long exposure time or small aperture and depth of field preview button press favors the visibility. But I can often see them even under normal conditions. I see them best when I put the lens cap on.
I have seen these pixels show up in the image at long exposures over 4s as well.

I tried using "Clean Now" with the lens cap on to trigger the pixel mapping, but to no avail.

I then had the camera exchanged by my dealer because I consider it a defect and do not accept it with such an expensive camera. Further, my other R5 does not have these problems.

But the exchange had again permanently visible hotpixel. Only in a different place, different number and different colors.

Meanwhile I am with my seventh exchange device and so far none was without these pixels except my first R5.

The story goes on... Unfortunately!


----------



## Ericsmith (Jan 22, 2021)

Christoph Müller said:


> Is there anything new with your hot pixel story?
> 
> I have a similar story to report.
> I bought two Canon R5 bodys. One has absolutely no hot pixels on the sensor.
> ...



My 2nd R5 body has the exact same issues as the first, both being what you described exactly. This definitely seems to be normal and I've accepted that. I even noticed dozens on my G7X while shooting the northern lights at 41000f.


----------



## osx996 (Jan 26, 2021)

My R6 freeze sometimes in 1.6x crop mode when i select images to send via ftp.
In Face + Tracking mode (with ALL subject priority deactivated) there is an "AF arbitrary focusing" ignoring the initial AF servo point selected.

I have already contacted the local CPS service but they confirmed that AF mode is not recommended for sports photography with many subjects in the scene.
(on Sony, the Flexible AF Point selection works perfectly)

*I hope this feature will be enabled in the future via firmware upgrade*


----------



## Greywind (Jan 27, 2021)

My R5 keep showing Err 70, then after a few seconds the Error gone. No image or video is defected. But I could not record any clip more than 30sec because of this.
Firmware to the newest (1.2.0), battery LP-E6N, tried with and without memory card.


----------



## Del Paso (Jan 27, 2021)

bergstrom said:


> If you're reading this and still want to buy an R6, wow.


I just changed my mind, and ordered a second 5D IV
PS: I was kidding, I'm waiting for the Rs... Edit: which, after having read all these desolate posts, I'll buy 2 (TWO) years after its introduction...


----------



## SilverBox (Jul 6, 2021)

I had the following experience shooting with my 5-month-old R6 this past weekend. I was photographing a live event and I noticed that the review image persisted after I took another shot. So I turned off the camera and the image slowly faded from the screen. Turning it back on the ghost image returned but with less intensity. Same when I pulled the battery. As the ghost image slowly faded to black, the rear screen functionality never returned, however, the viewfinder LCD works with the screen closed.

I am still able to use the camera with just the viewfinder, but touch functionality is gone.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 6, 2021)

No issues with my R5. I'm not picky, I don't take photos with the lens cap on or look for issues that are impossible to spot in a correctly captured photo. I've had no hangs or issues. I have a older Lp-E6N battery along with the new one that came with the camera. The camera is just over 9 months old.


----------



## SilverBox (Jul 7, 2021)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> No issues with my R5. I'm not picky, I don't take photos with the lens cap on or look for issues that are impossible to spot in a correctly captured photo. I've had no hangs or issues. I have a older Lp-E6N battery along with the new one that came with the camera. The camera is just over 9 months old.


Bruh this is a thread specifically for sharing bugs and defects.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Jul 8, 2021)

SilverBox said:


> Bruh this is a thread specifically for sharing bugs and defects.


Bruh, I am sure @Mt Spokane Photography knows what the thread is about... Your necro bump likely popped up for him as it did me and he responded to the thread. 

About your issue, have you contacted Canon? What did they say? Do you need to send in the Camera?


----------



## Czardoom (Jul 8, 2021)

SilverBox said:


> Bruh this is a thread specifically for sharing bugs and defects.


And he contributed with good information that he has the camera for 9 months with no bugs or defects. Information that may be more valuable for potential buyers.


----------



## Astroknyt (Aug 2, 2021)

Sorry but found this searching for hot pixel issues. Coming from a 60D and 200D, I know hot pixels happen but not sure how to interpret on my new R6.
One note - taking shots with lens cap on is precisely part of my workflow for dark frames and Astrophotography. I’m seeing 25-30 pixels that are either red, blue, or white. The red/blue are predominant but I have a half dozen or so white and now trolling back through my first shots (400 maybe so far) I can def see them in anything 1” or longer and in many cases shorter shots will show them as well. Obv not all, but more so the white ones.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Nov 18, 2021)

Astroknyt said:


> Sorry but found this searching for hot pixel issues. Coming from a 60D and 200D, I know hot pixels happen but not sure how to interpret on my new R6.
> One note - taking shots with lens cap on is precisely part of my workflow for dark frames and Astrophotography. I’m seeing 25-30 pixels that are either red, blue, or white. The red/blue are predominant but I have a half dozen or so white and now trolling back through my first shots (400 maybe so far) I can def see them in anything 1” or longer and in many cases shorter shots will show them as well. Obv not all, but more so the white ones.


I am starting to see quite a few hot pixels on my R6 as well. Considering taking it back to see what Canon will do.


----------



## mpphoto (Nov 23, 2021)

Astroknyt said:


> Sorry but found this searching for hot pixel issues. Coming from a 60D and 200D, I know hot pixels happen but not sure how to interpret on my new R6.
> One note - taking shots with lens cap on is precisely part of my workflow for dark frames and Astrophotography. I’m seeing 25-30 pixels that are either red, blue, or white. The red/blue are predominant but I have a half dozen or so white and now trolling back through my first shots (400 maybe so far) I can def see them in anything 1” or longer and in many cases shorter shots will show them as well. Obv not all, but more so the white ones.


I'm seeing this on my R6 also; same colors of hot pixels and the same quantity. The most noticeable for me are the red pixels. Shutter speed was around 1s or slightly faster while doing some photography about an hour after sunset. A few exposures had a lot of hot pixels while others didn't. I'll have to experiment to see if there is a certain condition/setting causing this.


----------



## bergstrom (Dec 3, 2021)

How many cameras are made per batch? Could all these defective ones come from the same batch?


----------

